# RUST Server



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

So I've been playing around a bit on Rust, and rather enjoying myself.  The one aspect I find irritating is the griefers - yeah, I know PVP is part of the deal;  but a game stops being fun when you have to keep yourself hidden because a pack of bandits decide to roam around your area shooting anything that moves for hours at a time.

I've been kicking around the idea of running my own server.  And after finding out that they're not distributing more beta keys (required to run a dedicated server) at the moment, I'm looking at simply renting one.  This would be a purely personal project - not affiliated with BuyVM at all, and not affiliated with VPSB unless Curtis wanted in on it - and purely out of my own pocket.  Would be pretty nice to have a little 'community' of folks that would have each other's backs though.. would anyone be interested in playing?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jan 30, 2014)

I play rust a lot so I would definitely join you as (a bandit)

Wait so if you have a pre-steam beta key you can run the server? Or is that something different, if not I have one.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 30, 2014)

You didn't nudge me...!

I have a key from the devs from that guy that's running it at this end. Well, when I say I have a key.. he has the key. I'm still pushing!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You didn't nudge me...!
> 
> I have a key from the devs from that guy that's running it at this end. Well, when I say I have a key.. he has the key. I'm still pushing!


Doh!  My bad - when I read that the Rust guys stopped giving out keys, I figured it'd be a dead end, sorry   I'll wait to hear back from you before I do anything :3


----------



## Artie (Jan 30, 2014)

They haven't stopped giving them out, you just need to be in garry's toolbox.

He's more interested in his ass kissers vs giving keys to real & reputable hosts.

http://forums.gameservers.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=50699


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 30, 2014)

Artie said:


> They haven't stopped giving them out, you just need to be in garry's toolbox.
> 
> He's more interested in his ass kissers vs giving keys to real & reputable hosts.
> 
> http://forums.gameservers.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=50699


Aaah, thanks for clarifying that.  I don t do asskissery, so I suppose if Martin's guy is a bust I'll either bide my time or just rent one


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 31, 2014)

Welp, my two regular servers are now overrun - there's a team of kids on one that just mass-produce ammo and methodically comb through resource areas hunting players pretty much all day.  And just found out that the admins on the other are supplying a couple of griefers with pretty much unlimited C4 to go and wreck people's stuff.

Went ahead and just opened a server in the meantime - since I can't run it in-house with filtering yet I won't post the info publicly (seeing as how there's a couple of kids that love trying to DDoS our stuff out of envy ), but if you're a regular and want to join in just shoot me a PM for the details.

Currently running Oxide without any mods loaded - haven't really browsed what's available.  So if you have suggestions I'm all ears :3


----------

